# Ugh kribs!



## doxiegirl (Aug 24, 2009)

I set up a 55g with 5 congo tetras and what ended up being 3 male kribs... I haven't been able to find females locally at chain stores or my lfs- all I've seen is tanks of males! Well I finally spotted some females at a chain store and bought two- when I got them home I saw that one had been attacked in the bag, missing scales and bitten up. I put both in my qt tank that is planted and has separate hiding spots and hoped for the best. Unfortunately the next morning the larger one that I was certain was a female was a goner... Now I'm starting to second guess myself that the murderer is a female. One of it's pelvic fins is much smaller than the other one, so I may have thought it was a girl when it's really a boy  . It doesn't have the fancier dorsal fin that my males have and has a red belly, but my largest male has the red belly too. None of my males are as aggressive as this new one. Are females brutally aggressive or have I just messed up again? This fish is such a bully I'm afraid to put it in with the others after quarantine.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Female Pelvicachromis can be very aggressive, particularly with other females.

The pelvic fins on kribs are the most dependable way to sex them; however, if those fins have been damaged, the other characters you've noted are, as a group, useful.

Give us a photo and we can give a better opinion.


----------



## doxiegirl (Aug 24, 2009)

It's a girl...

I moved her to the 55 today and it was chaos! The males went crazy! Everyone put on their best colors to impress her, it was kind of funny. I also added a tiny female (about an inch) and she had plenty of time to hide with the distraction of the other female. I hope it goes well but am prepared to play tank musical chairs and move some of them if I have to.


----------

